# How do I sex my Asian Forest Scorpion?



## Carrie386 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello i was wondering if there is more experienced scorpion keepers that can help my boyfriend and i find out the sex of our Asian forest scorpion? i can post a picture later on


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Oct 18, 2017)

Just share a picture of the scorpions underside where the operculum and pectines can be seen clearly in good lighting.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 18, 2017)

Yep, you need to take a clear picture of the pectines.

Something like this will do, and those wing shaped yellow pieces are the pectines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carrie386 (Oct 23, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Yep, you need to take a clear picture of the pectines.
> 
> Something like this will do, and those wing shaped yellow pieces are the pectines.


----------



## Carrie386 (Oct 23, 2017)

okay that is the best picture we were able to get


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 23, 2017)

Female, I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Oct 23, 2017)

The operculum is a bit difficult to see but looks female to me. The shorter/contiguous pectinal teeth are pretty good indicators of a female too.


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 23, 2017)

Carrie386 said:


> View attachment 255568


Looks Female.


----------

